# The dog I just rescued is terrified of my boyfriend and I



## OlivertheProject (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I have rescued a pomeranian from a local rescue, Oliver is 2-3 years old. He was rescued from a hoarder of 180 other animals. So, needless to say he is very very very fearful of everything. His foster mother brought him and they seemed to have bonded. I hope he will bond with us. I have had him for one day and he will not let us get near him. I cannot even take him out to go to the bathroom. And this results in a mess in the apartment. We fed him so treats and he came to us, but ran right back in his crate  I know he is not going to change over night or even the next week, but I just want to get him to go out to go potty. I am begging for any advice as I will not give up, because poor little Oliver deserves a chance. Thank you sooo much.

PS I have only praised and not scolded or punished at all knowing that he is scared...but I don't want this to get out of control.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not keep him leashed in the house so you can gently coax him outside and specified intervals for potty break?


----------



## OlivertheProject (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried that. His foster mother put the harness on for us but when we tried to encourage him to go out he slipped out because the harness was not tight enough. And he won't let us near him so I cannot get a leash or collar on him.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a dog who was terrified to leave the house. She was docile though. I just decided it was too much for her to make her go out at first. So we compromised. She seemed to like to go at the furthest point in the house from her sleeping area so I put a bunch of blankets and some newspaper in that area. She went there several times a day and I just picked up the newspaper and washed the blankets.

It's unorthodoxed but it worked for us. When she was ready she started going outside.

If you must take her out though, *a slip leash is a must for a scared dog*. Never ever leave it on a dog unattended. Later when she is better, use a properly fitted martingale.

Watch for open doors (slip out hazard)

I hope to post more on shy dogs later

My Lupe: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/04/dogs-are-not-wolves/

Slip leash video:




 
Slip Leashes Part II
How to get a slip leash off





 


luv2byte said:


> Why not keep him leashed in the house so you can gently coax him outside and specified intervals for potty break?


A lot of people do this. A lot of experienced trainers recommend it. But I am not a fan of this technique. If dog hates being leashed, then he/she doesn't get a chance to get properly conditioned to it. 
And the potential for injury is just too great.

Here is a video on muzzle acclimation. Same thing should be done for a dog who is afraid of a leash.
Of course he has to go out, so a slip leash is needed.
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/muzzles-part-iv-acclimation/

Forgot to mention. Never ever look directly at the dog when you are trying to leash him.

More on shy dogs later

This site has been posted a few times. I haven't thoroughly checked it out yet
http://fearfuldogs.com/


----------



## ilovezoey (Jun 22, 2011)

Puddins training tips has the right idea here. The last thing you want to do is cause the dog more anxiety. One extremely fearful dog we had acted in a similar manner for almost 8 weeks. You should allow it to go in the crate as often as it needs to. As for the bathroom issue, we used a lg piece of rubber and were able to easily clean up after him. We would begin coaxing him outside when he began coming out of his crate more frequently. If the dog originally came from a hoarder you'll have many issues to cope with for a while. Tackle one at a time so as not to overwhelm him. Anytime you get a positive response treating him, like you're doing is good. Have you spoken at length with the foster mom to see how she got Oliver to bond with her?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

ilovezoey said:


> Puddins training tips has the right idea here. The last thing you want to do is cause the dog more anxiety.


Thanks. I was expecting a LOT of negative feedback about allowing a dog to potty in the house.
The rubber is a good idea. the OP might also consider sod in a wide flat pan or artificial turf - something similar to what the dog will be pottying on later.
Also excellent idea on talking to the foster Mom.

Something else to consider once it is safe to get a martingale on the dog. Attach a long line, let the dog go outside on her own and be ready to grab the long line when necessarry. Make sure the martingale is properly fitted so the dog can't slip out.



Puddin's Training Tips said:


> I hope to post more on shy dogs later


More info on shy dogs:

Information adapted from Animal Defense League:
http://www.adltexas.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=11&id=121&Itemid=278
Shy Dog Information

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When helping dogs, it's important to be aware that some might have never have been in a home environment before; others might have suffered previous abuse. It takes patience and a kind hand and heart to gain the trust of a shy or fearful dog – but the love of this pet companion can be worth the extra effort. Here is some information that should help in the transition of your new family member. 

Bringing A Shy Dog Into Your Home
It may take your new pet a few days to settle in; during this time his appetite may be decreased. If your pet is not eating in the first few days, do not be concerned. After two or three days, if he is still not eating, try to mix in some wet food. If she still does not eat, talk to your vet. Make sure the pet stays hydrated as well. If the dog goes a day without drinking water, talk to your vet.

Some dogs may have never been in a home before. They may be hesitant to go through doorways and go up stairs, walk on carpet, etc... To help them adjust, start them in one room of your home and slowly introduce to new rooms. It is important for you to give them plenty of space. Give her time to explore on her own. Hugging, petting when not wanted will only slow down the socialization process. Let the dog come to you. Once the dog settles in, you can try the "breadcrumb" approach. Lay down some tasty treats in a line starting from far away and line them up in succession closer and closer to you. Eventually putting some treats in your lap. Let the dog take her time picking up the treats. Look away as the dog contemplates taking the treats and walking closer.

Shy dogs also feel better when they perceive that they have a place to escape to. So when sitting in a room with them, don't block the doorway, don't close the door, don't block the entrance to their kennel or crate. You don't want them running out of the house, but let them feel like they can escape to a safe place.

Many abandoned or stray dogs have never been on a leash before. And many of them are very shy about going potty on a leash. But because many of these dogs have never been in a home before, you might have a hard time getting them back in the house if you let them outside to potty off leash. Especially if you have a big yard. Put the dogs on a 20 or 30 foot training leash. Let them drag it around the yard. If you have difficulty getting them to come back in the house, slowly pick up the leash and lead them back in. Never leave a dog on a leash unattended. The potential for injury is too great.

Before you start taking the dog for neighborhood walks, be sure that he or she is comfortable on leash close to your house or in your yard.
When you are ready to go on walks, a slip leash or martingale is a must - with a separate collar with ID tags, rabies tag and microchip tag. 
Make sure you have the martingale collar and leash or slip leash securely attached before you open any doors. Always have a good grip on your leash; there can be many things that may scare your new pet on walks. More info on martingale collars here: 

http://www.meetup.com/sabigdawgs/messages/boards/thread/9347136#36476596. 

More info on slip leads here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHIY4UTjFjo
Learning how to walk on a leash can take some time. Be very patient. Try to not "drag" the dog. Also note that shaking the leash to get the dog's attention is extremly counter-productive. This frighten a scared dog. 

Be very watchful of children around your new shy dog. In a time of fear, dogs have two options: fight or run. If a child corners a shy dog, or takes away her option to run, she may bite. To avoid any possible incidents, make sure to always supervise when children are with a shy dog (or any dog for that matter. No running or screaming. And just like adults, children must give the shy dog plenty of space and time. It is natural for children to be excited about a new pet but they must learn to let the dog come to them.

Have all members of the family be prepared to give small treats to your new pet, and reward your dog every time he comes to sniff or say hi. This will help your new pet feel comfortable with all members of your family. 


Pacing and circling can be expected the first few days. These are signals your dog just hasn't quite settled in yet. This should go away as she becomes more comfortable. 
It is a good idea to give your new dog a crate. Don't shut the door; just make it nice and comfy inside with food treats and a bed. He may want a quiet place he can go. 



Note: Shy dogs should NOT be outside-only dogs. In the beginning, these fur babies may think they want to be outside only. But they don't know how good house living is yet. Leaving a scared dog outside all day, every day will greatly hamper the socialization process.

Once the dog is comfortable with you, comfortable in the house, comfortable on walks, you can start socializing him with other people. Remind people:
- do not look at your dog
- speak in soft tones
- do not talk with hands
- remove hats, shades, backpacks, loud jewelry
- squat, get or their knees or bend down the their heads.

Have others offer your dogs treats, but have them look away when offering.

My basic philosophy when working with or living with a shy dog:
3 main things:
1. Patience - it could take days, weeks, months for a shy dog to come out of her shell. Give them that time. Rushing things will be counter productive
2. Leave them alone - Let the shy dog come to you when he is ready.
3. Keep them secure - keep them far away from open doorways and/or keep barriers in front of doors. Never open the fence gate when they are in the yard, make sure your yard is every secure and never leave them in the yard unattended - at least until they have settled in.


Note, some professionals advise that shy dogs should not have other dogs around because the shy dog needs to learn to depend on humans. I personally know of several cases where the exact opposite is true. I'm not saying adopt a friendly dog just for the scared dog, but I am saying don't isolate the scared dog in an attempt to socialize him. Let the dog have dog friends, human friends, toys, etc.. Dogs are natural social creatures and most humans can't be with their dogs at all time. Let them be around others dogs. It is not only good for socialization, but it can also help them from becoming lonely and board when you are not around.

Related Articles:
Recognizing a shy dog http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddtbr7bw_813hht27mdp
Precautions when living with shy dogs: http://fuzzychildren.blogspot.com/2009/11/precautions-when-living-with-shy-dogs.html
Shy Dog Instructions http://docs.google.com/present/view?id=ddtbr7bw_547ghvs6msr
Approaching, Socializing Shy Dogs - mainly for shelter situations http://fuzzychildren.blogspot.com/2009/06/shy-or-unsocialized-dogs-approaching.html
Lost and Found - Rita's Story: http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddtbr7bw_797dz5c3xft
Escape Artists http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddtbr7bw_783f77z5sc3
Rescuing http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddtbr7bw_762fvbhqjdk
Tucked Tail http://fuzzychildren.blogspot.com/2009/06/tails_02.html
How to make a slip leash http://fuzzychildren.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-slip-leash.html
Using a slip leash Part I: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHIY4UTjFjo
Using a slip leash Part II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARA7pVgmOq0
Dog Walking Devices: http://fuzzychildren.blogspot.com/2009/06/dog-walking-devices.html
Lost and Found - ID: martingale collars, etc.. http://www.meetup.com/sabigdawgs/messages/boards/thread/9347136#36476596

Oh. I just finished a series of videos on human dog meet and greets

These two demonstrate the wrong way
Do not offer hand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOm5nuMVOvg

Do not get in a dog's face: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjtCJqxlKJk&feature=related

Below is the right way


----------



## crazy5 (Dec 17, 2010)

I rescued a dog years ago that had the same issues and did not want it to go in the house for ever so I used the pee pads. They have an oder to them that attracts the dog to them to go to the bathroom. I put them outside the crate and didn't work on any potty trainning for a month till the dog trusted me and would walk with me. I then started to take the dog out. Living in the situation it was and being a small dog there is a chance it didn't even go out where it had been. It is a long process but well worth it when they come around. It also sounds like she is treat motivated so once you can get a leash back on her lure into going with you with the treats around the house at first. Show her the harness and when she smalls it give her a treat, show her it is not something that will hurt. Place it on her back a few days later after doing that and treat and praise her you will get it back on. Then you will be able to keep a leash on her. Good luck and your a great person to rescue this dog !


----------

